# Can anyone here read and write Japanese fluently?



## Mr. President (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm looking for real life examples of stories online of people successfully using Aikido to defend themselves. I've been able to find 5 such examples in English, but it dawned on me that if I could read Japanese, I could find more online. Stories that were never publicized outside of Japan.

Can anyone help?


----------



## hussaf (Mar 31, 2014)

What's your qualifier for "real life example" stories?  In the book Aikido Shugyo, both in English and Japanese, there are such stories.

There's the guy in the states who used kotegaeshi on a gunman robbing his store.

My friend used udegarami in a fight during a hockey game.

I used Suwari waza (Suwari Komi) when getting jumped at a party.

I ised Nikkyo on a Taliban dude who tried to pull a gun off my kit.

I saw a news clip of helicopter footage where a cop did iriminage on a resisting perp.

Can't help you with Japanese trans tho.


----------



## kakejiku (Apr 3, 2014)

I can read and write Japanese, but I do not provide those services for free...especially if you are asking me to do the research to find the articles and written content...
www.wallscroll.blogspot.com


----------



## hussaf (Apr 3, 2014)

kakejiku said:


> I can read and write Japanese, but I do not provide those services for free...especially if you are asking me to do the research to find the articles and written content...
> www.wallscroll.blogspot.com



Come on, all you have to do is translate all the kanji on the Internet...


----------



## Mr. President (Apr 19, 2014)

kakejiku said:


> I can read and write Japanese, but I do not provide those services for free



All I did to find the stories I did was by googling keywords. "Aikido" and "Robber". "Aikido" and "fends off", "Aikido" and "manages to". These kind of keyword combos that you would expect to see in a news story about people defending themselves. 

It takes about 5-10 minutes, tops, to see if stories like that, that actually happened in Japan, are out there to be found. That being said, it's important that whatever story you find won't be in a site that promotes Aikido. That way you can present it as neutral and true.


----------

